# N scale greenhorn



## JRogers (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi, I have to build an automated N scale project. First time!

Authenticity is not key just operation. I plan to start with the Bachman Iron duke set and use CTI control system. It is a relatively simple control with 2 stations. the first station train is simply detected and stopped. at next station, train is detected stopped and then a solonoid will operate a crane or magnet to remove load on flat bed. train will then start again automatically. Has anyone experience with CTI softwaree and train brains pcb? Is this a fairly simple expectation of N scale available accessories?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

JRogers,

Welcome to the forum! I'm clueless as to N and automated control systems, so I can't offer any help. Rather, I just wanted to say that your project sounds quite intriguing and fun ... wishing you much success.

I hope you'll keep us posted on your progress.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

I never used a control system so to speak. But I did and do use the Lenz 90 and like it. Fairly simole ample power for N Scale.
I'm gett ing out of N Scale due to the size of it and my eyes and fingers not doing it well.
So if you need some things let me know I could have what your looking for. Good quality and reasonable.
Moving up to HO. 
N Joy it's built rite in


SP Lives


----------



## JRogers (Aug 13, 2010)

*N scale Green horn*

Thanks for the replys. I have ordered a CTI system control, an Nscale set and some accessories. I guess i will see how it goes. I have a few ideas how to control the crane but there is not alot of actual moving cranes I can modify with micro steppers to control motion.


----------



## JRogers (Aug 13, 2010)

I received CTI kit and Iron duke Bachman train set. A quick test of train alone revealed that slow speed is not obtainable in forward direction until a certain torque is overcome. then forward motion is very jittery and eratic. In reverse train rides smoothly and slow speeds are more controlled and smooth also. The jitter is only present in forward motion. If this is a problem or trait of the actual engine (quality) I may have to consider a higher end train. Motor control at slow speed is key for my project and at the moment I do not have it.


----------

